# Capital One 360



## emilybcruz

I blogged about the B of A fee change this morning and one of my readers messaged me suggesting I open a Capital One 360 account. She said there are no international fees (which I know is true with my Capital One credit card) and that you just pay the bank's fee for ATM withdrawls.

Is anyone familiar with this? Seems like this might just be the solution...

https://home.capitalone360.com/


----------



## Isla Verde

emilybcruz said:


> I blogged about the B of A fee change this morning and one of my readers messaged me suggesting I open a Capital One 360 account. She said there are no international fees (which I know is true with my Capital One credit card) and that you just pay the bank's fee for ATM withdrawls.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this? Seems like this might just be the solution...
> 
> https://home.capitalone360.com/


Can you open an account with Capital One if you're living in Mexico?


----------



## vantexan

emilybcruz said:


> I blogged about the B of A fee change this morning and one of my readers messaged me suggesting I open a Capital One 360 account. She said there are no international fees (which I know is true with my Capital One credit card) and that you just pay the bank's fee for ATM withdrawls.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this? Seems like this might just be the solution...
> 
> https://home.capitalone360.com/


Another route is to open a checking account with Charles Schwab. They reimburse all ATM fees, no matter the location.


----------



## Isla Verde

vantexan said:


> Another route is to open a checking account with Charles Schwab. They reimburse all ATM fees, no matter the location.


From what I have read on another forum, to open an account with Charles Schwab, you need a US address and a US driver's license.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Can you open an account with Capital One if you're living in Mexico?


There it is. That's the question.


----------



## vantexan

Isla Verde said:


> From what I have read on another forum, to open an account with Charles Schwab, you need a US address and a US driver's license.


Possibly so. We opened an account and they had no trouble with us living in Mexico and using debit card there.


----------



## joaquinx

vantexan said:


> Possibly so. We opened an account and they had no trouble with us living in Mexico and using debit card there.


When you opened the account, did you supply an US address and an US driver's license?


----------



## vantexan

joaquinx said:


> When you opened the account, did you supply an US address and an US driver's license?


Yes, but we did tell them we were moving to Mexico. We had a Laredo address while we were in Mexico.


----------



## ReyMiguel

We have the Citibank Global Executive account and also we have no atm fees anywhere in the world plus a great FX rate. Yes we have a permanent mailing address in the US and also have US drivers license.


----------



## Isla Verde

ReyMiguel said:


> We have the Citibank Global Executive account and also we have no atm fees anywhere in the world plus a great FX rate. Yes we have a permanent mailing address in the US and also have US drivers license.


What kind of minimum balance does this account require?


----------



## mr_manny

Contacted citybank, looks like they have 2 options:

citybank 
global executive account - 800.568.8555
minimum balance - 25K 
no atm fees
global transfers are free, can be performed online.
maximum amount per business day 1K per day
$30 for wire transfers


citybank 
premier gold account - 800.374.9500
minimum balance - 50K
no atm fees
global transfers are free, can be performed online.
maximum amount per business day 50K
$30 for wire transfers


----------



## geoffbob

Regarding Schwab, some possibly crucial distinctions are being made here on the boards. When I opened my Schwab account I was living NOB. As I recall I was required to go into their office for final verification of the arrangements I made online. I just got off the phone with them in an attempt to verify that their 100% fee reimbursement policy for ATM usage is not about to change. Their representative was not even aware that there is a raging issue over Dodd/Frank's Regulation E and BoA's unannounced and retro-active changes in this regard. He told me that Schwab isn't contemplating any such change but he isn't on top of his game. Schwab reps. are well known for their highly competent service but if he didn't even know...well. Schwab's international Collect # is 1-317 596 4501 Their US toll free is 1 888 403 9000. 

I'd hate to see somebody now in Mexico think that their problem is solved only to find out that they can't set it up because they are out of the States. And then who knows, maybe Schwab will announce next month that they disavow the reimbursements. Posts like these saved my bacon. I don't move to Mexico for another four days so I had just enough advance warning (no thanks to BoA) to do the switcheroo. Viva los expat forums!


----------



## vantexan

One thing I've wondered about. Walmart has reloadable charge cards. Is it possible to reload them from anywhere, over the phone? Might be away to use a "credit card" without worrying about losing too much money.


----------



## mr_manny

Recently Google announced they will be offering a physcal wallet card, which ties to their google wallet program...might be another option over wallmart. 

Full FAQ is available online.


----------



## RVGRINGO

mr_manny said:


> Recently Google announced they will be offering a physcal wallet card, which ties to their google wallet program...might be another option over wallmart.
> 
> Full FAQ is available online.


Is that in the USA? Walmart of Mexico is not the same as in the USA.


----------



## mr_manny

When I checked online, Mexico is one of the countries recognized for google wallet.

I would recommend you checkout the FAQ online.


----------

